# pct after 40 and viagra



## kaju (Jun 5, 2008)

is anyone here older than 40? if so tell me about your pct and the changes you felt with your body as you come off the juice. Did you have a hard time getting wood? if you did; did you use viagra or chilis or lavitra? if you did use any of the for-mentioned did it help? I'm 44 years old now and I'm getting more pussy than i ever have in my life and I don't want to mess it up. I have my pct down you just have a harder time getting your natural production in line as you age. And as you age your natural production decreases. My question does not pertain as much to pct but to how you may have delt with getting and maintaining an erection while transitioning during pct.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 5, 2008)

kaju said:
			
		

> is anyone here older than 40? if so tell me about your pct and the changes you felt with your body as you come off the juice. Did you have a hard time getting wood? if you did; did you use viagra or chilis or lavitra? if you did use any of the for-mentioned did it help? I'm 44 years old now and I'm getting more pussy than i ever have in my life and I don't want to mess it up. I have my pct down you just have a harder time getting your natural production in line as you age. And as you age your natural production decreases. My question does not pertain as much to pct but to how you may have delt with getting and maintaining an erection while transitioning during pct.



I am only young but the same rules apply to every man (in a way). But as you state as you get older recovery may be longer and things are just abit slower. I do think everyone should be prepared for that to happen during PCT. If your not prepared it will be a shock to the system and a temporary physical problem will soon become a permanent mental problem. Thats the main reason so many younger ones fuck things up cos they do the dbol only cycle then when they crash then they panic and don't know what to do... and that can take many months or even years to get back.

And of course when your older you could be more sensitive to the bad effects of libido issues with steroid usage. It may not happen but just be prepared. The worst thing you can do is pump yourself full of viagra, cialis etc. That may result in you depending upon them and it just isn't that good anyway cos their effectiveness will go down. 

Different people react different to viagra etc. I would say cialis would be the best option cos it lasts up over 24hrs. Itr doesn't give you 6 hour wood but should give you the kick you need for when you are aroused. With viagra you would have to be sure you are having sex in the next few hours as it only lasts 6-8hrs (sometimes less). Many report cialis to become more effective further into the 24hrs as opposed to say 1 hour after taking it.

So I would say have both on hand incase of difficulties and find out whats best for you. If you are having problems during or after PCT just use them on occasions. I wouldn't be on them every day but use them moderately.

My best tip would be to use Bulgarian tribulus during PCT or after. That will increase your natural test production... that production doesn't convert to estrogen so no rebound will happen. I am on it now and it is doing it's job. Other tip would be to taper your doses over the final few weeks to avoid such a heavy crash. You can do that with short or long estered compounds. I tried it last time round and I kept on thinking when am I gonna crash hard... and it never came.

I know I am only young and it is much different when your older but the same rules apply. If you have a great routine when your 25 that *should *be a great routine for someone else who is 45 but they might just take alittle longer and encounter a few more problems. Like I said the best tip is to just realize it might happen... you may feel 30% (sexually) for a few weeks but just to accept it. When you are taking things that change your test levels you are always gonna crash from your 500mg per week so can't be expected to just be normal during PCT etc. 

I know you don't tell your wife about the steroids though so that may result in some awkward times. To add detail... I like to impress and wouldn't be happy at 30% so would rather not have sex then have problems... If I was at 30% I would just say I was sore or something like that. Or say you have a water infection etc. And then just put 100% effort into doing oral on her. That way she's more than happy and when you know you will be back to normal in a matter of weeks. I know that is abit detailed but it's the best way to explain if you go like that during PCT and don't want her to know why. Hope it helps


----------



## iraqkev (Jan 1, 2009)

I made a mess of myself a few years back with a dbol only cycle. There's a Chinese herbal version of viagra call jia yi jian that you can get in some of those Chinese herb shops. It works great. And it lasts a couple of days sometimes 4 or 5 days without the side effects from viagra, the blue vision or headaches. I found that to be a great help when trying to get myself right again.

I just searched yahoo it and saw that they have a website but I've never ordered it online. I bought it from a Dr & Herbs shop who's website also came up on the same search.


----------



## iraqkev (Jan 1, 2009)

I made a mess of myself a few years back with a dbol only cycle. There's a Chinese herbal version of viagra call jia yi jian that you can get in some of those Chinese herb shops. It works great. And it lasts a couple of days sometimes 4 or 5 days without the side effects from viagra, the blue vision or headaches. I found that to be a great help when trying to get myself right again.

I just searched yahoo it and saw that they have a website but I've never ordered it online. I bought it from a Dr & Herbs shop who's website also came up on the same search.


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 2, 2009)

I think its a good idea for most men to have some VIAGRA,CIALIS and/or LEVITRA on hand just in case of tough times. One of the biggest things that can cause sex drive,,libido issues is stress.


----------



## iraqkev (Jan 2, 2009)

Avoid that generic Cialis. I tried it once and had some serious aggresion issues on it. Had to go jogging to get rid of it. Don't remember where I ordered it from or what was actually in it but it drove me mental.


----------

